#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  How would you define travelism in your words?

## Moana

Hello Everyone!

If traveling is your passion or if it is something you love to do often, how would you define travel in your own way? I mean in a really inspiring way.

Me- My passion is traveling and exploring, if I had to define travel in my own words I would say it is my life and I love doing it. Whenever I'm stressed I would always love to go out and explore things with my same minded people. Travelling makes people healthy and smarter.

Share us your definition of traveling  :love:

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> If traveling is your passion or if it is something you love to do often, how would you define travel in your own way? I mean in a really inspiring way.
> 
> Me- My passion is traveling and exploring, if I had to define travel in my own words I would say it is my life and I love doing it. Whenever I'm stressed I would always love to go out and explore things with my same minded people. Travelling makes people healthy and smarter.
> 
> Share us your definition of traveling


Travel makes my mind relaxed too, Every time get in my bike it teaches me so many great things.

----------

